# looking for certain fish



## triz17 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, I came across a certain type of shark on a youtube video a while back and can't remember what the name of the fish was nor can i find it anywhere! It was a schooling fish and see through(neon) with red and blue stripes. I am sure it was not a tetra. Does anyone have any idea what fish i am looking for! thank you *c/p*


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2012)

Witch one does it resemble more. I do not know of a Shark with red and blue stripes.
1= is a neon Tetra.
2= is a Beira Killifish.


----------

